# Android/Chrome scrolling issue



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone else having the pull to refresh feature activate on Chrome for Android about a third of the time when you try to scroll up? So annoying. I lost a post I was writing. Seems to have started after one of the updates in the last couple of months.


----------

